# Vatos Y Viclas Magazine Second Sundays



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a special invite to all you Lowriders and Vicleros. Second Sundays is a day filled with comida, familia, musica and fun. The drive, whether it be in a ranfla or on a vicla, is a nice cruise. We will have vendors, two bands, food, a raffle and good times. Please try to make it out to show off your rides! Check out the flicks from the last event. This time around, we would like to see a few more cars---come out and represent.


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: The Finetones will be performing---check out their MySpace.


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

whats up homie how u doing i hope u guys could come down this year


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

T :biggrin: T  T


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

To The Top---------- Come on riders, bring your Ranflas out this Sunday ; )


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm I might be able to make the Oct. one but all the rest are booked already..
It would be a good ride out to the lake, it's been a while...


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 5 2009, 09:52 PM~14689540
> *Damm I might be able to make the Oct. one but all the rest are booked already..
> It would be a good ride out to the lake, it's been a while...
> 
> ...



That's cool homeboy. Next time  . Try to make it out for the Oct. event---it's a real firme time.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

TTT for the morning crew. :biggrin:


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

That Lake Elsinore cruise is nice! Check it out!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE WITH YOUR SHOW


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 7 2009, 09:08 PM~14708176
> *   GOOD LUCK HOMIE WITH YOUR SHOW
> *



Gracias! I hope we have more ranflas this time around.


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR TODAY'S EVENT :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vatos Y Viclas_@Aug 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14656532
> *This is a special invite to all you Lowriders and Vicleros. Second Sundays is a day filled with comida, familia, musica and fun. The drive, whether it be in a ranfla or on a vicla, is a nice cruise. We will have vendors, two bands, food, a raffle and good times. Please try to make it out to show off your rides! Check out the flicks from the last event. This time around, we would like to see a few more cars---come out and represent.
> 
> 
> ...











That sucks CANT MAKE IT :angry: THE NEXT ONE


----------

